# What is your opinion about these masks?



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

This came up and I am curious if you think having one of these masks would be a worthwhile investment for SHTF? I know there are some more expensive masks out there. What would be the better model to purchase?

I like the price and don't know if this is worth it? Also it does not cover the eyes as some masks do.

https://rzmask.com/pages/how-to-choose-your-mask


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I would hesitate to buy a mask that did not have eye protection. Chemicals can be absorbed just as easily through the eyes as through the nose and mouth, so it doesn't make much sense to me. I can't help but remember NBC training in the army and getting gas in my eyes- they burned for days, and that was just for training! 

If they are to be used for protection from pathogens, then they are overkill, as an N-95 gives adequate protection from most airborne pathogens and is disposable so you aren't reusing something contaminated. Just my opinion.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> I would hesitate to buy a mask that did not have eye protection. Chemicals can be absorbed just as easily through the eyes as through the nose and mouth, so it doesn't make much sense to me. I can't help but remember NBC training in the army and getting gas in my eyes- they burned for days, and that was just for training!
> 
> If they are to be used for protection from pathogens, then they are overkill, as an N-95 gives adequate protection from most airborne pathogens and is disposable so you aren't reusing something contaminated. Just my opinion.


I second that medical opinion. I doesn't replace a gas mask with only 2/3 of mucous membranes covered. It doesn't replace a medical mask since it can't be decontaminated. So what does it replace? Your everyday walking in India or China smog mask? It would be beneficial for wood working or yard work. Activated charcoal is only going to be minimally effective on organics and volatiles. On the plus side, it looks a little more comfortable than an N95.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

drfacefixer said:


> I second that medical opinion. QUOTE]
> 
> Hey, now, I'm not licensed to give medical opinions!  That was a genuine NURSING opinion!!
> 
> But... I'm glad you agree! artydance:


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> I would hesitate to buy a mask that did not have eye protection. Chemicals can be absorbed just as easily through the eyes as through the nose and mouth, so it doesn't make much sense to me. I can't help but remember NBC training in the army and getting gas in my eyes- they burned for days, and that was just for training!
> 
> If they are to be used for protection from pathogens, then they are overkill, as an N-95 gives adequate protection from most airborne pathogens and is disposable so you aren't reusing something contaminated. Just my opinion.


I agree also. Not having your eyes protected is just asking for trouble especially if toxic smoke, chemicals and such are involved. Depending on what you're exposed to like an Irritant best case scenario you'd get burning, blurred vision and temporarily unable to see. At worse chemical burns that cause permanent blindness.


----------



## Cidney00 (Jul 9, 2013)

I own 2 of these. They are very comfortable and do a great job filtering dust and debris and surprisingly gases and smoke. I use them under my welding mask and face shields. I have a thick beard so n95 masks dont seal well. This seals really well over the beard with all the surface are. Would I use it for shtf chemical and biological?NOPE


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I really appreciate all the input. I do have too many shop type goggles. I am sure those are inadequate to make up that difference, but were a CERT suggestion at least for debris. 

I have some of the N95 particulate masks. I know they are better than nothing, but not as good as a full on face respirator. When I have worked on home projects that involved dust that I have gotten when removing plaster, as an example, I know that N95s work for this kind of situation. I think of 9/11 and the dust in Manhatten. Of course, that dust contained some toxins. Imagine carrying an N95 mask and a pair of goggles in your pack everyday. They are both lightweight. I know that a bandana can be used if there is lots of smoke, over the lower face like all the wild-west bandits, trying to disguise their identities.

I had also looked at making masks similar to the N95 masks, but to get any of the fabric that would work would have involved ordering 1 ton (minimum order) of fabric from China. Anyone want to go in on an order with me? 


This photo shows the ideal type of mask, or rather respirator that we could each have.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> I would hesitate to buy a mask that did not have eye protection. Chemicals can be absorbed just as easily through the eyes as through the nose and mouth, so it doesn't make much sense to me. I can't help but remember NBC training in the army and getting gas in my eyes- they burned for days, and that was just for training!
> 
> If they are to be used for protection from pathogens, then they are overkill, as an N-95 gives adequate protection from most airborne pathogens and is disposable so you aren't reusing something contaminated. Just my opinion.


 Whats up doc, had to do that.

Anyway now they say most viruses are taken in from the ears. So looks like we need a hazmet suit.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> This came up and I am curious if you think having one of these masks would be a worthwhile investment for SHTF? I know there are some more expensive masks out there. What would be the better model to purchase?
> 
> I like the price and don't know if this is worth it? Also it does not cover the eyes as some masks do.
> 
> https://rzmask.com/pages/how-to-choose-your-mask


 Hubby was a body man, the mask they wore blocked all fumes and dust particles. That's the one we would buy. I like the one that covers your eyes too.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Whats up doc, had to do that.
> 
> Anyway now they say most viruses are taken in from the ears. So looks like we need a hazmet suit.


"They" didn't give me or Dr.DianaAnderson our respective degrees...so take what they say with a grain of salt. But I would be happy to give you my insight if you have an article to review.

Cerumen is mainly cellular debris with very little environmental content. It would take a great deal of work to get a particle through the twists and turns of the outer ear canal without getting stuck to the surface. And unlike the airway, there is no negative pressure drawing airborne particles toward a permeable surface.

If you're still concerned though, just put in ear plugs. Ears are the easiest to seal off because they give you a built in gauge on how sealed the situation is.


----------



## Murby (Mar 11, 2017)

Just my opinion.. but....

The only mask you really need is one that can filter out radioactive potassium dust from a nuclear reactor release. The kind of mask you can wear all day long, every day, for a month.

The rest are just "end of the world fantasies"... 

Of course, this advice assumes you don't live next to a VX nerve gas manufacturing plant.


----------

